

The Grind vs. The Pivot - pyb
http://avc.com/2014/12/the-grind-vs-the-pivot/

======
samirmenon
This just feels like an advertisement for Brewster.

~~~
theuri
I agree- this just reads like an ad. Wish there was a way to flag this as
"reads like an ad", like they have on Wikipedia

~~~
FlailFast
As much as I like Fred Wilson, he occasionally does these native ad blog posts
about companies in USV's portfolio and I have to admit it leaves a bad taste
in my mouth. I don't doubt his sincerity; when it comes down to it, I think
he's trying to help startups and entrepreneurs, and the best way he can do
that is reference his portfolio companies...but ultimately "an experience that
a company I'm intimately familiar with" winds up feeling like "I have a large
audience of highly networked people reading my blog and I should leverage this
to promote my investments."

~~~
twelvedigits
I think you're confusing a venture capitalist with a journalist.

Venture capitalists are in the business of growing the value of their
companies.

In this case, Fred did a great job of re-introducing me to one of his
companies. I didn't understand why Brewster was important, but via his
thoughtful post in which he shares personal experience, he's highlighted a
pain point that I also share. I'll probably try the service now, and it may
even make my life easier.

Most importantly, if Fred Wilson (or Mark Suster, or any other VC) only
blogged about how great his companies are, nobody would read his blog.
Instead, he built a loyal readership by writing on provocative topics, having
an opinion, and starting conversations. His writing-to-promotion ratio is
skewed very heavily in favor of writing.

